# New Here - Mustang Chop Shop



## Tradewinds (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the board, looks like a lot of talented folks here.

I've combined two of my hobbies, collecting 1/64 diecast and model building, to create the following diorama. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Diorama Builder (May 28, 2006)

Looks pretty darn good.Welcome.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree, looks good! And your right, alot of good and talented people here. And always ready to help! Enjoy!


----------

